# New Look Of My 180g



## jp80911

Went from this

















to this


----------



## Tensa

Looking good JP now get some P's in that sucker lol


----------



## jp80911

I will, I will. just waiting for the prefect one (ones).


----------



## BRUNER247

Looks awesome jp, love the bogwood.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Ones.









Still the same plan you told me about?


----------



## jp80911

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still the same plan you told me about?


so far yes but might reduce the quantity depends on what I end up getting and price.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

jp80911 said:


> Ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still the same plan you told me about?


so far yes but might reduce the quantity depends on what I end up getting and price.
[/quote]

uh oh...i smell something cool happening....i wunna know

thats sweet layout JP


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Looks good I really like it.


----------



## Smoke

Lookin good!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

very nice looks like a piece from the amazon. love the lighting too


----------



## Piranha_man

Very cool... and I LOVE the special effect lighting in the latter pics... is that LED moonlighting?


----------



## FEEFA

Looking good JP, but why the green tint, is it your lighting or just the pics?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Looking good, JP!...Although I'm not a fan of driftwood with pointed edges because of the possibility of injury (especially scratching or poking an eye out)due to the skittish nature of most piranhas...However, your setup rocks like a MOTLEY CRUE concert!...







....So judging by your comments, I'm guessing either a GERYI shoal or maybe a Ternetzi shoal (when they become available) perhaps?!...


----------



## dr7leaf

i love the shadowing in that one picture!!!


----------



## jp80911

Piranha_man said:


> Looking good JP, but why the green tint, is it your lighting or just the pics?


The green tint is probably the combination of the light and the yellow/brownish color of the water, I got lazy and I didn't pre-soak my center piece nor washing the pool filter sand









probably cuz of my phone too, old look was taken with my D90, new look was my crappy cell phone camera.

The light is 70W metal halide with 8000K bulb hanging about 3ft above the tank.

as for what will go into the tank, well you'll find out when I find out what I end up getting cuz I'm not 100% sure myself at this point. keeps on going back and forth.


----------



## jp80911

water cleared up today so took some pictures with a real camera.


----------



## Tensa

and the heavens opened up and rained down GLORY!!!!!. imma come steal your tank


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

CuzIsaidSo said:


> WOW!!!!!


X2


----------



## dmackey

DOPE!!!!


----------



## FEEFA

Awesome JP! I cant wait to see who is going to be lucky enough to reside in that bad boy
















I really like the shimmer (heavens opening up) look that the halide is giving.


----------



## jp80911

Thanks guys.

I'm kinda liking how those tetras and barbs swimming around the woods and all, maybe a community tank???? lol


----------



## Tensa

say that one more time and i will break your legs


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Great great looking set up







... any update?


----------



## His Majesty

Thats a sick looking setup JP


----------



## Guest

jp80911 said:


> water cleared up today so took some pictures with a real camera.


You should add some black water extract, it'll look crazy with your layout.


----------



## jp80911

water is already tea color cuz of the tannins from all those woods but you just can't really see in the pictures.
here are the recent pics of the tank, same camera, same light and you can see a slight difference.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/198819-update-picture-of-my-180g-in-wall-tank/


----------

